# What the **** is this for?



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

like the title says i'm wondering what this is for?i removed the cover and theres a hole underneath.










any ideas?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have this hole. Not sure if it has a purpose, haven't found one yet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably for an option on overseas Cruzes that we don't get on the US.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to the 2012 Cruze owner's manual, it's for programming a new key (Page 2-6), although you can add a key without using it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Spare change


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

oh and i did not put the f word in the title i wrote H E double hockey stick's but it sensored it anyway lol


----------



## Sophie2208 (Sep 8, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. I put my change in it haha!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Personally I use it to hold my sunglasses. The key programming port is under the cover at the bottom of this hole.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If your Cruze has push button start. If you insert your key part of the keyfob in that hole it's another way you can start your car. Also another way your dealer can program your car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I use it for holding my cell phone, or for house keys.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

What Cover??? I ain't got no stinkin cover.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i do not have push butto start so there for the spot is where my key would go if i had t.

thanks guys! im gonna figure out a use for this


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It's how your dealer programs your keyfob if your Cruze has push button start.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That is a change holder.  Coins fit in there perfectly. I travel tool roads on a daily basis, so it serves its purpose for me!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

"You put your weed in there." - SNL from the mid 90's. Anyone remember?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> "You put your weed in there." - SNL from the mid 90's. Anyone remember?


Lol yep pretty funny


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> "You put your weed in there." - SNL from the mid 90's. Anyone remember?


Mid 90's. **** I remember SNL from the mid 70's.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Tip - if you have an LS, don't expect anything in the hole, lol. I like to broke the little cover prying it up. There's actually a little hinge on one side.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I did too. Lol. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is where I put my pennies. 

Hoping me and my Cruze are still here to read the posts barring any engine fires!


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I use it for change...


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yea I use it for change as well lol wonder if the hole is there on my eco il have to look later

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I keep nothing out in the open including change. It all goes in the top cubby. I drove some groomsmen to a wedding this past weekend and one of them asked me if my car was a rental. He was shocked that I actually keep the inside of the car that clean.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

The Hole is for people with the Push button start. If your key fobs battery dies you can still manually start the car with the underlying key access point. I am guessing since you do not have key less start that it is just and empty hole.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was going to say maybe it's the spot for the key hole to lock the automatic shifter? My 98 Accord had that feature.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I use it for everything now. Awesome hole is awesome.

Erm.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I throw change in that hole


----------

